# well , that's the first new girl on the block down !



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorta funny . not that l'm after a new girl ,we've only been seperated 3mths and unlike my idiot ex, l just think jumping straight into something else after 18 yrs is asking for trouble.
l dunno maybe if it works but you sure wouldn't think it was a very smart move !

but anyway this just happened when l went out to a job and met her. got talking , she'd been screwed over to . they had 3 kids , she came home to him going at a gf doggy style, on their very own bed , nice !
after fireworks , he was a pretty dangerous guy and kicked her out that very night with nothin. he kept the kids , house , all their laundered money if your starting to get my drift , the lot. wouldn't let her see the kids for 5 yrs.

so she was living down here right on the beach , 2 story cute house which she spent 4yrs wangling and we sat up there swapping horror stories, getting stoned and she cooked the best pizza i've ever had . he was italian so l'm pretty sure that'll fill in the blanks for ya.
Great looking girl , great bod , great to talk to we talked and talked till 5am.
we had a few more nights up in that cool lttle house of hers , even watched the sun come up over the ocean , gorgeous. 
but i'm taking it v/easy and with a grain really as we'd only split 5wks ago and as nice as she was, she did have issues, some pretty scarey too.

so i ring her up one night , first time i'd actually rang her the other times we already set. and she starts going on that i gave her the wrong ph no and what was my game ?
l started to say orr sorry new ph no, l must've just = and off she flew - she ranted and raved for 20mins , crazy stuff , really deep head **** , in her head anyway.
l couldn't get a word in and this was getting too bs for me so i tried to say goodbye amongst it and just hung up. hmm, won't go over there tonight . 

anyway, called her back a wk or so later, gave her some time, got the AM, left mess and my RIGHT PH number  .
few days later she calls , oh l'm so so so stoked you got back to me , youknow your the first guy i've trusted with my ph number in yrs. it's christmas and you and me are gonna make it the best , l love christmas you just wait. 
l thought ahh great , the hick ups blown over and she's normal again , goody !
now this could be a great setup youknow , she's got her cool little beach house , l've got my little property 15mins in, imagine and l could still be close to my daughter too , we hit it off big !

so happy she's back on an even keal i joke about my ph number - "see there was nothin sneaky you have it now don't ya "
BANG , off she went , even worse than last time . l couldn't get one word in and she roared and squeeled off about everything from that f'n number to her ex hub ,the neieghbours , back to hub , more ph number , me. she was rabid . 

l'm thinkin as she's squeeling away , hmmm , this is not a good sign . l'll let her go another 5mins see what happens. got to about 3 , right , l'm outa here, bang.
l checked later , a 19min call with 3 nice ones at the start and then off she went for the rest .
don't need a fruitcake on me hands right now so unfortunately , it's a dudd . damn.


----------



## NotEZ (Sep 23, 2012)

whitehawk said:


> Sorta funny . not that l'm after a new girl ,we've only been seperated 3mths and unlike my idiot ex, l just think jumping straight into something else after 18 yrs is asking for trouble.
> l dunno maybe if it works but you sure wouldn't think it was a very smart move !
> 
> but anyway this just happened when l went out to a job and met her. got talking , she'd been screwed over to . they had 3 kids , she came home to him at her doggy on their very own bed , nice !
> ...


Too bad... but at least she showed you the colors off the bat. Better than finding out x number of years later!


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

that's what l thought Not.


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

ok..keep on walking by that one hawk.. shes scary


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

Run as fast as your legs can take you. Run!!


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

LMFAO!!!!!hahahahaaaa hahahahaaa! 

psycho!!!!


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

She clearly hasn't come to terms with her previous relationship.

Neediness attracts neediness.

Maybe one day she can find peace.

She isn't ready yet.

Everyone is so quick to judge her.

Yet.

You called her a week later after she went "off on some crazy stuff".


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

When I read a story like this I always wonder how they get the cute little beach house. I have a guy friend who tells me stories like this and it always seem the crazy women get all the nice trappings without having to be sane long enough to earn them. I want to know the secret! lol.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

she prolly had an ice pik hidden under her bed too.... 

*giggle


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh Lordy you don't need that.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

thanks people . ummm , so that's a negative then yea ? 

crying shame , the bod , the beach house, those pizzas, should taste these things :smthumbup:

yea that beach house , what a beauty . she told me the story . the hubby and his money [email protected]@@@@g family eventually paid her out with that !

he kicked her out with nothing that first night , she feared for her life .
and for four years him and the family wouldn't let her even see the 3 kids . but she kept at them and at them, she was even calling up the big mumma back in Italy. so rather than send her swimming with bricks as flippers , the family paid her off with the beach house to stay away from the kids until the youngest reached 16 , 4yrs away at the time. 
she was fighting the m#b so she wasn't gonna win and took that house.
her plan from there was that she now had her own place that the kids could call their second home one day. so she snuck around on the side and contacted them bypassing the family.
reckons it took another 6mths just to get near enough to her youngest alone to arrange something.

took her two more yrs to find an opp to get near enough to her oldest but now they all sneak down at different times and she's been as best p/t mother to them as she can since .

no wonder she's a bit spooked !


----------

